# One more day till the new puppy arrives! Help name her:)



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Well times gone so slow but in just one more day,I will have my new baby girl!
Very excited but for the last two weeks I've been thinking of names and have come up with a list and have some favourites but just carnt decide.And the ones I like,no one else does :S

So I'm gunna list all the names I like and would like your oppions or which you like etc. Feel free to suggest names that arnt on my list too.

Elle-
AquaMarine- Unique, and my birthstone(March)if was wondering whyyyy lol
Aurora-
Cinderella-
Tinkerbell
Baby
Barbie
Marylin Monroe
Willow
Blondie
Minnie
Nala
Beauty
Thumbelina
Jasmine
Belle
Kiara.

I keep going back to "Aurora" as its my fav disney film/princess and it means "dawn" or the roman goddess of sunrise.Its also quite unique the only problem is it doesnt roll of the tongue and no one else likes it!But I do.

Elle-I like as it fits with bruiser and I love legally blonde and its short but I dunno :S
My mum loves the name Nala.


I'm 90% certain it will be princess Aurora though.I just like that its diffrent and disney related and sounds regal. And I've been thinking about for short calling her RORA-I think it sounds like strong,proud girl!

Apart from naming her,I think i'm well prepared for her! Will post pics soon as possible.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Could you name her Aurora and call her something shorter and easier to say such as Rori or Auri?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I like willow the most from that list. 
Instead of marilyn monroe maybe Norma Jean, since that was truly her name.
Here is a ginormous list of girl names i made a while back.
emerald
emma
fancy
flirt
freckles
ginger
giggles
jasmine
liberty
marigold
melody
miata
maya
mocha
paisley
paloma
pebbles
pinky
piper
petra
dutchess
sassy
sangria
sage
sahara
scarlet
sky
soleil
starr
asia
pixie
buttons
Juni
Nia
ladybug
sookie
isis
bryann
sweetie
tess
Macy
jillian/jilly
blossom
selena
Bronwyn
rosalie/rose/rosie
lacey
venus
vixen
xena
zooey
tulip
chianti
xandra
Jensen
darcey
Cheri
Adara
Olive
Jade


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I was going to name Bijoux Lily, so I tend to lean towards that


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i like princess aurora thats beautiful


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I like Aurora!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Congrats on your new little one.


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

I think go with what feels right. She will be your Chi. Have a fun first day with your baby xx


----------



## applewood (May 8, 2011)

sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi i like princess aurora thats beautiful


Me too! Very pretty. Someone posted the nick names for "Aurora", which I like too


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes, name her whatever sounds right to you. I don't like Aurora, hard to call "here, Aurora." Maybe if you call her Rori. I like Skyler, Willow (although I think there are a lot of Willows), Jasmine, Awesome Blossom, Tori. Maybe something will just seem right after you get her.

Jeanette


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

ps dont forget pics when she's home!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

is today the day??


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

No tommorow is the day And I think I'm just going to call her Princess Aurora as I have liked that name for along time-I just think it sounds like a name fit for a princess and sounds pretty.
And for nicknames I could call her rory,aura or rora.Although Aura sounds a bit like those fortune tellers going to read your auroa lol.But I like rora for a nickname. 

Only problem is my mum doesnt like the name but really the names she likes I hate such as ella or nala. So I think I'll just name her Aurora besides if it doesnt fit her,I can always change it.


No,have you any advice on how to get her to bond with me straight away? As I've said before bruiser my last dog seems to follow my dad around everywere and Bambi follows either me or my dad.I'd really like Aurora to follow me and not my dad lol.

When I got bruiser-We crated him on a night until he got older then he sleeps with me but I want Aurora to sleep with me from day one,Although I dont want peeing on haha.

But any advice on how to create a storng bond with her from day one?Or would you just suggest taking her everywere with me? xx


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I like Aurora, Belle, Jasmine, Nala and Blondie. Hope you can decide, even though I know its not an easy decision


----------



## Louisegow (Nov 14, 2010)

I think she looks like Aurora. We find that we hardly call Sparky by his real name as our trainer says that we reserve his name for when we call him. That way he comes when we call him. We call him Spickle Spock. I also love Baby ( we have a cat called Baby). And I love Sweetie. We took 3 weeks to name Sparky. When she arrives an you get to know her you will know what not to call her.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

BambiHilton said:


> No tommorow is the day
> 
> 
> No,have you any advice on how to get her to bond with me straight away? As I've said before bruiser my last dog seems to follow my dad around everywere and Bambi follows either me or my dad.I'd really like Aurora to follow me and not my dad lol.
> ...


If you want to create a strong bond right away, spend lots of time with her the first day! Let her sleep in your lap, play with her, etc. I let my new puppy sleep with me BUT I have to wake up every 3 hours to let her potty or she will poop and pee on my bed. Be ready to get up a lot if you want her to sleep with you.


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

cant wait to see the pics of her and good luck on your naming


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

WE ARE WAITING! where's the pics ?


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi guys, Well picked up her up yesterday.Got a nice surprise as I got pedigree papers with her and I didnt no I was getting those.

Shes been an angel so far,not cried or anything and has been using her pee pads!Yesterday loads of my friends/family turned up to see her which was nice but was also annoying becuase I wanted to be alone with her.

She slept with me and has been asleep on me all today and played some too 
In the end I didnt like Aurora-she just didnt suit it and then I wanted to name her "Lola" after her mum,but then in the end decided I want to call her tinkerbell/tink.
Just becuase I know,if I didnt name it her just becuase its sterotypical then I'll regret it later because I love the name!And she looks like a little Tinker fairy.


All the other dogs are all ok with her,they just keep staring at her lol.
As for pictures,I'm currently at my bfs and my camera leads at home but im going back home tommorow so I'll upload tommorrow.

Shes soo tiny and I love her so much already. Theirs one problem that I haven noticed though  She has an over bite.I'm hoping because she is only 8 weeks and the lower jaw grows slower,that as she grows it will correct or at least not get worse. You cannot tell from looking straight on or from the side but when you look under her or open her mouth you can see.Its not that her muzzle is too long,because thats short and looks normal it just looks like her lower jaw is too small:/.I really hope it gets better and doesnt cause her any pain later on or anything!
Shes soo tiny and I love her so much already.



Shes too precious ha xx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh you are lucky she sounds adorable,there is a thread somebody put here about an overbite,think it was yesterday


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics : )


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Congrats!! 
Only suggestion i have for forming a strong bond that hasn't been mentioned is training her. When you are the one teaching her sit, stay, etc. I think that helps also.
Good Luck!


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Congratulations on the new arrival. Love her name LOL!

Have you made it clear to your parents that you want her to bond with you exclusively for now? Maybe if you ask them to ignore her it might help (easier said then done I know!)

Can't wait for pics


----------

